# Баян Barcarole Professional - помогите с ценой продажи



## smolnilov (20 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток! Прошу прощения, если я со своим баяном попал не на тот форум. Помогите оценить инструмент.


----------



## vev (20 Июл 2016)

*smolnilov*, 25-30тр навскидку если все в порядке ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (20 Июл 2016)

20 тысяч не более,за 25 можно Вельт купить, а разница у них в качестве огромная.


----------

